# Want to change your username?



## edX (Dec 24, 2002)

as our holiday present to our members, we are offerring a one time opportunity to change your username. if you would like to take advantage of this, then reply to this thread with your requested new name before dec 31, 2002. names are subject to availability and the change will be permanent. no changing your mind again in the future so think carefully about doing this. changes will take place some time after the new year. 

Happy Holidays to all!!


----------



## gatorparrots (Dec 25, 2002)

sudo mv 'G. Peretz' gatorparrots
In other words, yes. Please change my user name from 'G. Peretz' to *gatorparrots*.

Thanks a bunch,
~gatorparrots


----------



## PowermacG4_450 (Dec 26, 2002)

should we not PM or email the change, and not post it here? I mean, if two people request the same name, who gets it? 

the one that posted first?


----------



## PowermacG4_450 (Dec 26, 2002)

CHANGED MY MIND. 

KEEP MINE AS IS!!!! 

THANKS. 


PowermacG4_450


keep as is. please


----------



## JetwingX (Dec 28, 2002)

I would like my new user name to be JetwingX plz ^^


----------



## j79 (Dec 28, 2002)

I would like j79

Thank you !


----------



## Androo (Dec 28, 2002)

Can you take the 52 off my name? i hate it


----------



## iMan (Dec 29, 2002)

I would like to get my name changed to iMan

Thanks alot

viktor


----------



## Dusky (Dec 29, 2002)

> if two people request the same name, who gets it? the one that posted first?



[sarcasm]The one with the highest post-count, of course![/sarcasm]


----------



## j79 (Dec 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PowermacG4_450 _
> *should we not PM or email the change, and not post it here? I mean, if two people request the same name, who gets it?
> 
> the one that posted first? *



Actually, what would stop a troll from coming into this forum, reading this thread and saying "hah! if thats the names they want, thats the names I shall register!!!" ??


----------



## ksv (Dec 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jppjr79 _
> *Actually, what would stop a troll from coming into this forum, reading this thread and saying "hah! if thats the names they want, thats the names I shall register!!!" ?? *



Would be easy to catch. You must be logged in to view threads, and if someone already has an account and creates a new one, we'd see it on his IP.


----------



## wiz (Dec 29, 2002)

mv X-wiZeroS wiz


----------



## Mr. Fancy Pants (Dec 29, 2002)

_*this request denied* - Ed_


----------



## edX (Dec 29, 2002)

usernames are still subject to the boundaries of good taste.


----------



## Sogni (Dec 30, 2002)

Eh, what the Heck - change mine to:
Sogni


Just curious, what happens to the old user names? Will they become available for someone else to register? 

And how will we know when they are changed?


----------



## edX (Dec 30, 2002)

ok, maybe scottw will correct me if i'm wrong, but i think the old names will remain in the database. at the present moment we have no intention of going back and changing all instances of anyone's name as this would probably shut the site down for hours. all your previous posts with your previous name will remain - notice how Admin is now Scottw but the threads he started as admin stll reflect that. so it will be more like a "henceforth ye shall be known as..." kind of thing. 

i will notify everybody thru this thread and possibly emails to your registration account when the names will change. if, after that, you come back and your cookies don't work, you may need to relog with the new name. your old password should work with it.


----------



## Sogni (Dec 30, 2002)

Ahh cool! That's perfect!


----------



## Pengu (Dec 30, 2002)

So effectively, it's actually just a new name..? I don't wanna sound picky, but couldnt each person just do this them selves, a lot easier??


----------



## Mr. Fancy Pants (Dec 30, 2002)

Well, If I can't have Mr. Asswipe may I have "Mr. Fancy Pants"?


----------



## edX (Dec 30, 2002)

Pengu, the only way for a person to do this for themselves is to start a new account.  yes it could be done, but setting up all the prefs and profile is not easier than having me simply change the name on the present one.


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2002)

arent all the names referenced to a user id? so why would changing the name effect anything?

anyways i want mine to be....

Jason


----------



## PowermacG4_450 (Dec 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jppjr79 _
> *Actually, what would stop a troll from coming into this forum, reading this thread and saying "hah! if thats the names they want, thats the names I shall register!!!" ?? *





My point exactly! This request should be done via pm or email... NOT a public forum.


----------



## edX (Dec 30, 2002)

you guys are paranoid.


----------



## dlloyd (Dec 30, 2002)

I don't know about user names, but it sure seems like everyone is changing their _aviatar_ all of a sudden!


----------



## PowermacG4_450 (Dec 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *you guys are paranoid.  *



btw, I use to post info in my sig about my computer, system version, hardware etc.... but I canned that after speaking with someone who says its a bad idea... lol. Can't recall who... someone I chatted with on a bb some time ago... 

ED, did you get my request to KEEP my username as is? I PM'ed ya... 

thanks.


----------



## edX (Dec 30, 2002)

ok, first - no one can view this thread that isn't already a site member. try logging out and accessing it and you will see this for yourself. so no trolls are gonna steal your name except by their own pref for that username.

second - as of now, all requests are valid except for one which belongs to a member who visits sporadically. the person who requested this name has been notified by pm. a few of you requested names that were previously registered to people who haven't logged in for over a year and never posted. i deleted them and the name will be yours.  

remember, this opportunity expires as of midnight pst tomorrow nite - dec. 31.

and artie - i got both your pm and the change in your post. although artie is still open if you want it. nobody else has wanted to be artie either.


----------



## Sogni (Dec 30, 2002)

And I thought *I* was paranoid!


----------



## PowermacG4_450 (Dec 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tormente _
> *And I thought *I* was paranoid!   *



You are!


----------



## edX (Dec 30, 2002)

ok, i've been playing with it a little. i changed my name while logged in and it kept working with current cookies. i've changed buddahbobb's to jason and am waiting to see how his log in goes.

it does change your name in every profile box for every post you have ever made, which could be confusing for some old threads you were referred to by name in. it doesn't change the database for thread starter or last post on the main forum pages. but a search for my old username  revealed no results so it doesn't keep them anywhere else. so i'm guessing somebody could use your old name if they come along and have any inclination to do so. obviously they would have to create a new account. i really doubt anybody would do so maliciously and if they did, we would know it wasn't you and ban the account, hence making the name no longer available. but i thought i should pass on what i have learned by trying it out.


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2002)

mine was as smooth as a baby's behind

thanks


----------



## xaqintosh (Dec 30, 2002)

whoah, edX, I dunno if I can handle this all-of-a-sudden name change. You'll always be Ed Spruiell in my book


----------



## edX (Dec 30, 2002)

hey xaq, i remember you once requesting a name change. changed your mind?

and hey, those who know me, know me.


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 30, 2002)

duh, ed.. do i know u?


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 30, 2002)

so wait.. i could invent something till tomorrow midnight pacific time?? hmmm.....


----------



## Captain Code (Dec 31, 2002)

Ed, I just thought of a good name for me.  "Captain Code"  Thanks


----------



## edX (Dec 31, 2002)

2and a half hours left to take advantage of this once in a lifetime deal


----------



## edX (Jan 1, 2003)

well, as of now, all current requests have been fulfilled except for the one who was notified earlier. there is already a recently active member named JetwingX.  if you can read this and were on this list, then it must have gone smoothly.


----------



## edX (Jan 1, 2003)

> btw, I use to post info in my sig about my computer, system version, hardware etc.... but I canned that after speaking with someone who says its a bad idea... lol. Can't recall who... someone I chatted with on a bb some time ago...


must have been a windows user - where identifying your system version identifies a particular security leak. 

and no trolls got anybody's names


----------



## JetwingX (Jan 1, 2003)

Can I be Put on a waiting list for that name???

because either that person is a lurker or they never came back...

and for now maybe i could try another name, Jet (with my luck it is probably taken ><)


----------



## edX (Jan 1, 2003)

and so you are Jet. no waiting list, the other user has the name - lurker or not. the person has logged in recently enough that i wouldn't remove them.  and i do not intend to make name changing a regular thing. this was a one time deal unless i just feel generous sometime in the future like maybe next xmas


----------



## edX (Jan 1, 2003)

I hope everyone is now happy with their new username or with keeping the one they have.  use them in good health


----------

